# Stockton Cycle Show.  Stockton, CA, Apr 15th



## sstone (Mar 27, 2012)

Just wanted to post this bike swap (I'm not affiliated). 

*Sunday, Apr 15, 2012 *@ the San Joaquin County Fairgrounds. *6:00 - 3:00. $5 admission*. It is in conjunction w/ the Stockton Car Show & Swap Meet. Other info listed on this page: http://www.badasscars.com/index.cfm/...=cat/cat29.htm.


----------



## Schweirdo (Apr 9, 2012)

Bump for the week.


----------



## JAF/CO (Apr 9, 2012)

IT WAS GOOD BOTH TIMES LAST YEAR ,lots of stuff to buy and look at
don't miss it


----------



## P.N.A. (Apr 10, 2012)

Great show/swap all around! There will be a bike raffle.... Lots of great people and bikes! Well worth it. See you guys there!


----------



## JAF/CO (Apr 11, 2012)

*Swap meet*

*bump back to the top

nothing else going on in the middle of california*


----------



## JAF/CO (Apr 12, 2012)

*it's going to be good put t on your thing to do list for this sunday*


----------



## P.N.A. (Apr 12, 2012)

Come on Jim.... It's gonna be more than just good... It'll be GREEAT! Always is. Also got a hot new frame for you to check out.. Hopefully we can find most of the parts for it


----------



## JAF/CO (Apr 13, 2012)

*bring that frame i probably have the parts*

*bicycle swap meet , car show and huge car and misc. Swap meet this sunday*


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 13, 2012)

I will be going!  Can anyone recommend a good place to stop for breakfast between San Francisco and Stockton?


----------



## Schweirdo (Apr 13, 2012)

there is a place in Tracy. Forgot the name though. Lol


----------



## slick (Apr 13, 2012)

*Stockton Cycle Show. Stockton, CA, Apr 15th*

I would eat before you leave. It starts getting pretty crowded in the bike room by 6-7 am and lots of deals will be going on already. Andrew, look for me out there. I'll have a few original paint motorbikes for sale in a vendor space in the bike building as well as some parts and a girls Monark super deluxe bike in the mint green color. Just ask anybody where "Slick" is. I look forward to meeting you.


----------



## P.N.A. (Apr 14, 2012)

Almost tiiiime!


----------

